

Why Comments Are Stupid: A Real Example - jsonmez
http://simpleprogrammer.com/2015/04/13/why-comments-are-stupid-a-real-example/

======
gumby
What a dreadful example. The old code was relatively short and could be read
sequentially and without scrolling. The new code requires hopping up and down
to see the helper methods (which are called only once) and exist only to
replace a comment with a function whose name is basically the comment!

Only the very first change (changing the name of the parameter) was an
improvement.

~~~
zimpenfish
Agreed. "FindPivotIndexBetweenEndOfStringAndRoot" as a method means nothing to
me (although the original comment was also useless.) What the hell is a "Pivot
Index"? And is "Root" after the "End Of String" or before it? WHAT IS
HAPPENING?

